# I have Questions on some rare parts please HELP



## Rust_Trader (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello CABE,


The first item is a rare weird never seen before 3 speed crank on this silver king, has anyone see one before??? 

Second is this EA Horn-light what bicycle company offered this? I know a member here owns one, does any one have moe info?catalog info? or parts for sale or if you have one can you please post pictures to see what im looking for. ( bulb,horn and button)

and last i got a pair of original person majestic pedals, what year were these offer?? This are correct for what??


thank for all the help in advance.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 30, 2011)

*EA horn light*


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 30, 2011)

*pedals*


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 30, 2011)

The 3 speed looks like a 1960's/1970's Dana unit.  What is the second lever on the stem shifter do? They look like the same vintage.  EA Laboratories was a bike and auto accessory manufacturer founded by Emanuel Aufiero that lasted at least until WWII.  Sharp looking light!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 30, 2011)

Andrew Gorman said:


> The 3 speed looks like a 1960's/1970's Dana unit.  What is the second lever on the stem shifter do?






Yeah it says DANA I forgot to mention it, the two lever I was told its used for shifting it's kind of tricky.

By any chance do you have an idea how much this crank could be worth? 

Thanks for your hep.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 30, 2011)

*Dana*

I have one unopened in the original packaging that I bought off ebay for $35.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 30, 2011)

Gordon said:


> I have one unopened in the original packaging that I bought off ebay for $35.





So pretty much worthless?!  I never seen one till this one. It looks cool it almost looks like some engine part of something weird. 

thanks


----------



## Gordon (Sep 30, 2011)

*Dana*

I wouldn't say worthless - just not extremely rare or extremely valuable. They make a great addition to a collection of aftermarket accessories for bicycles.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 30, 2011)

Gordon said:


> I wouldn't say worthless - just not extremely rare or extremely valuable. They make a great addition to a collection of aftermarket accessories for bicycles.







Yeah it's cool to have, something very different from all other shifting gear stuff.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 30, 2011)

Uhhhhhhh...>>>>AWESOME SILVER KING<<<<<<<


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 30, 2011)

your horn-light looks to be missing it's horn.
they usually go for $250~ complete and working.
the original pedals used to go for $300.00 for a good pair. I'm not sure if the repops changed that.
the transmission is cute but like was mentioned, it's from the '70's. you can get them cheap, so no real value there, especially used. there were a bunch of them floating around new in packages some time ago, someone must have found an unopened case somewhere. still a conversation piece, not many people have seen one.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 30, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> your horn-light looks to be missing it's horn.
> they usually go for $250~ complete and working.
> the original pedals used to go for $300.00 for a good pair. I'm not sure if the repops changed that.
> the transmission is cute but like was mentioned, it's from the '70's. you can get them cheap, so no real value there, especially used. there were a bunch of them floating around new in packages some time ago, someone must have found an unopened case somewhere. still a conversation piece, not many people have seen one.





Thanks for the info.,

I was told these Pedals were original but I'm not sure, how can I  find  out if they are or not?

I know one of the axle is different but the rest of the pedals look the same.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 1, 2011)

*Who owns the silver king ????*

IS THE SILVER KING FOR SALE ?? GREAT BICYCLE - IM ME -- thanks


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 1, 2011)

*Not for sale.*

Bike is not for sale


----------



## meteor (Oct 3, 2011)

Greens07 said:


> Thanks for the info.,
> 
> I was told these Pedals were original but I'm not sure, how can I  find  out if they are or not?
> 
> I know one of the axle is different but the rest of the pedals look the same.




the patina and wear look legit.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I found a set of Torrington 10 pedals and I don't Need this set anymore( i know I had them on the bike for like 2 days)


Anyway light and pedals are for sale to who ever can use them.

Persons Majesic Pedals $215 shipped 
EA Horn-light $165 shipped


The only thing I'm looking in trade is a prewar Hi low Schwinn drum brake.


----------

